

PS4 Will Require 300MB Update Out of the Box to Get Key Features - bgtyhn
http://gaoom.com/2013/10/25/ps4-will-require-300mb-update-out-of-the-box-to-get-key-features/

======
bhhaskin
I think this is going to become the norm for those type of devices. Not only
does it help to uphold street dates it also allows the developers to perfect
the features well after a traditional cutoff date to flash the hardware.

